# Judge approves $239 million settlement over defective Taurus pistol



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Judge approves $239 million settlement over defective Taurus pistol


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rightfully so.........


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe part of the reason folks call the brand "junk"?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Ignorance and denial can become costly.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm surprised that a law enforcement officer would even carry such a piece of shit? Or that any police agency would even issue or approve them? 


> The total value of the settlement, $239 million, includes $9 million in attorney's fees and a $15,000 award to the lead plaintiff, Chris Carter. As a sheriff's deputy from Iowa, Carter experienced an accidental discharge in December 2013.
> 
> According to court documents, he had his Taurus Model PT-140PRO holstered, but it fell out as he chased after a suspect on foot. The gun hit the ground and discharged even though the safety was engaged and it had an internal drop safety. He never touched the trigger.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Smart owners will choose to exchange the guns for $200.00. That's $200.00 more than the gun is worth.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

For sure


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Now Taurus can put this behind them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Now Taurus can put this behind them.


Perhaps, but do you remember the Edsel? Earned a reputation for being a POS that it took Ford decades to get past. Nobody in this generation will believe that Taurus will change their ways as a result of this.


----------

